# auto-immune meds



## moll3 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi I'm currently cycling, and on clexane 40, aspirin 150, prednisolone 40, folic acid 5mgs along with usual ivf meds (estofem 6).Going for double donor and have been diagnosed with alot of auto-immune issues, My Con mentioned taking extra progesterone after ET, gestone 50mgs I think along with regular ugesterone, can I ask how loon this is usually for & if it should increase our chances? (Long history of implantation failures!!) Many thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Different clinics and consultants have different ideas so I could not say. Some carry on progesterone support for 2 weeks, some 12weeks.

It is difficult to get gestone at present so I warn you you might need to check the current status of supply and/or get prescribed a product called prontogest which is unlicensed in the uk, but licensed in other parts of europe.


----------

